# Bits you've found for home brewing wax



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Bits you've found what may be helpful if you can post in here.
Ill had some when on a pc:thumb:


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you asking for information? ingredients? 

I don't really understand what you're after...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Tubs dyes fragrance etc


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

www.ampulla.co.uk for cheap pots


----------

